# [nmblookup] name_query failed to find name

## commandline

i've been searching so long...

i cannot deal with it yet.

i hope you can suggest me some tips...  :Idea: 

```
$ nmblookup -M lores

querying lores on 10.0.0.255

name_query failed to find name lores#1d
```

this is my smb.conf:

```
[global]

    workgroup = WORKGROUP

    server string = linus

    syslog only = no

    syslog = 0;

    #log file = /var/log/samba/%s.log

    socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=4096 SO_RCVBUF=4096

    encrypt passwords = yes

    smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

    wins support = yes

    name resolve order = bcast wins lmhosts host

    dns proxy = no

    preserve case = yes

    short preserve case = yes

    max log size = 1000

    hosts allow = 10.0.0. 127.

    interfaces = eth1

    #wins server = 10.0.0.2

    remote announce = 10.0.0.255/WORKGROUP

    remote browse sync = 10.0.0.255

    local master = yes

    os level = 34

    preferred master = yes

    domain master = yes

[lan]

    comment = lan

    path = /lan

    read only = no

    public = yes

    hide unreadable = yes

    force create mode = 0774

    directory mode = 0775
```

thank you so much!

----------

## rivitir

As a windows admin, I have to have Wins resolution working, I found that you can do this by doing the following:

First edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf file like so:

```

hosts:           files dns wins

```

Then you need to edit your smb.conf, you currently have the following line commented out:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #wins server = 10.0.0.2 
> 
> 

 

You need to delete the "#" and change the ip address from 10.0.0.2 to the IP address of your wins server, and start nmbd. If you do not have a Wins server, then you may want to build one, or just use the IP of the master browser PC on your network because windows likes to make it's own wins, just not tell anyone about it.

----------

## commandline

first of all, thank you for the unexpected answer!

then, it still does not work...  :Crying or Very sad: 

i remember i could send messages from my linux box to my windows machine without particular settings, neither with a wins server...

what do i need to send popup messages to windows?

..."nmblookup -A lores" works fine.

----------

## magic919

I use

smbclient -M hostname

----------

## commandline

$ smbclient -M lores

Connection to lores failed

----------

## magic919

Have you checked the subnet mask on Lores?

----------

